# Acting different



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Since its starting to get colder outside I have noticed that Ruby has started to act differently. Since it is colder, I dont take her for long walks like I usually do, and dont spend as much time outside with her cause its been pretty cold the past couple of weeks. Not sure if its from less sun, or just general outdoor activity but she hasnt been acting like her usual self. 

I know that with a PMR diet comes drinking less water, since they already get a lot of water intake with their meals, and when Ruby eats boneless meals I dice up the meat and pour a bit of water over the meal to give her a bit of extra water intake. But lately Iv noticed that she pretty much only drinks the water with her breakfast in the morning, and water with her dinner in the evening. She still pees normally though, about 3-4 pees a day. 

I play with her for atleast half an hour when I get home from work and later on before bed to run out her energy, and she still doesnt really build up a thirst, she will just drink a little bit. 

I dunno, not sure if dogs can get the winter blues like people from not enough vitamin d? I feel bad like Im doing something wrong. Any advice? 
I dont think a vet visit is in order, she isnt acting that strangely or anything, doesnt seem sick, but I just dont get it. This summer and fall I took her out to parks almost everyday (unless it was raining) and let her run off leash, maybe the change from not having that type of physical activity is making her sad?


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I know my Aussie pouts when he doesn't get to do activity. My husband says I'm crazy but I think I see a difference. Now where I live it doesn't get that cold...


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah its been like -7 celsius for the past week with a windchill of -14.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

my dogs throw off a different feel to them when they haven't been exercised.

we bought a treadmill and it isn't just for me.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

WHen it gets cold out, my 2 turn into pillows. Being iggies, they don't have much protection from the cold so they don't like being outside when it's chilly. They rather be snuggled up under blankets, preferably on a lap. I assume that they don't eat/drink as much because of the lack of exercise.


----------

